# Help with serrasalmus striolatus??



## oden (Jan 18, 2004)

It's me again. I found the exact name of the fish I was sold from Riverwonders. Any info? Sold to me as black piranha? Anyone have any experience with these and have any pictures of them fully grown? Are they very agressive? Will 10 be OK in a 135 gal?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not to burst your bubble, but riverwonders is terrible when it comes to properly ID-ing piranha's. It would notbe the first time they sold piranha's that turn out to be an entirely different species... :sad:

Like said in your other post, they look like redbellies, but for a 100% accurate ID, they should grow a bit first: baby piranha's look very similar.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeh they look like baby reds.

But Since I have never seen a Babay striolatus I guess I can't say they aren't.

But Striolatus didn't look like it has spots either.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i hate people that dont listen to us
plus riverwonders have decieved many peopel many times
with wrong id's


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

my black piranhas were sold as red bellies


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Those look just like the baby Red Bellies I had. If I were you I would tell them that they sold you the wrong fish and ask to be reimbursed for the extra money most likely you spent on the thought that they were more expensive piranha. 
Now some good things about them. They are nice piranhas. Mine were very active actually rarely just sitting around to get a picture taken. They were most likely establishing territory but they all came to the top togther to be feed small pellets, and they liked to gang up on the occasional rosie. They are a piranha so they will be aggresive. I hope you enjoy your piranha babies.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

sorry man but those are red belly


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

river wonders........ tey suck


----------

